# red dot turkey scope?



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Any recomendations??? Tasco, Bushnell?


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

the only thing i don't like about mine is i either have to turn it on and leave it. or they get in my lap and i need to turn it on. if i leave it on i usually find the battery is dead when i am ready to shoot..

but when it all works out right you cant beat one.

my buddy just put a Bushnell hollow sight on a bull pup 9mm something. 
I'm not into those type of guns. but i looked through that scope directly at the sun and i could still see the retical. this don't happen with a red dot.

i have since gone to fiber optic rifle sights. and love them. not as much as the red dot but no batteries required.

i think the hollow sight is the ticket. check one out and see what you think.

good luck.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

one thing to keep in mind is red dot scopes are illegal in a couple states. I know Wyoming they are illegal. Thr reasoning is that state law says you cannot use artificial light to hunt. The law is not intended for these it is intended for spottlighting but has not been modified. the law is more specific than that but thats the main point.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

My 835 has fiber optics on the turkey barrel.I put a Bushnell RD on the slug barrel.Works great and should work as well for turkey.


----------

